# Japan Angelläden?



## Kotzi (1. Februar 2010)

Hallo!
Ich habe diese Osterferien das Glück nach Japan zu fliegen, genauer gesagt nach Tokio für 21 tage, und bezahle nur den Flug. Das ganze klappt weil der Vater meiner Freundin dort in der Botschaft arbeitet und ich deswegen Unterkunft etc mich nichts kosten.
Ein Tag ist auch schon verplant , zumindestens teilweise, denn ich habe vor einen Angelladen zu plündern, Wobbler kleinteile etc, vll ne hübsche Rolle mal sehen.
Doch das Problem ist, wo kann ich herrausfinden wo sich Angelläden in Tokio befinden?
Bin da völlig ratlos. 
Genauso gibt es in oder im ganz nahen umfeld um Tokio die möglichkeit zu angeln?
Weil mobil bin ich wirklich nur durch den öffentlichen verkehr.
fals da wer erfahrungen hat oder weis wo ich mal nachfragen kann dem wär ich sehr verbunden.
mit freundlichen grüßen 
ein bis über alle ohren grinsender sich freuender max


----------



## Kotzi (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Japan Angelläden?*

Ja ich spar jetzt schon ca n halbes jahr lang, der flug hat ca 600 gekostet, an geld um da sachen zu machen rechne nich knapp 3-400 ein da ich viel bezahlt kriege, und dann halt angelsachen^^ da werde ich das zoll maximum wohl ausreizen.

vielen dank für den tipp, hab nur auf deutsch gesucht...


wenn wer noch allgemeins tips und ahnung von japan hat dem wäre ich sehr verbindlich wenn der was schreiben könnte!


----------



## depasch (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Japan Angelläden?*

Ich würde es mal in shinjuko oder shibuya versuchen das sind die großen einkaufvirtel in Tokio. und zum angeln dann raus nach kashima das liegt direkt an der Küste. Aber das sag ich dir auch gleich, wen es das erste mal ist verlauf dich nicht die Stadt ist riesig...


----------



## BöhserZwerg (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Japan Angelläden?*

Angeln kannst du ja am Meer,aber die Flüsse sind sehr schmutzig!
_*
WICHTIG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_

Kaufe niemals in Kleinläden ein! Nur in Läden dessen Namen dir bekannt sind!Die haben da auch Nebenstellen von Pro-Fishing oder ähnlichem.Aber ich habe die schlechtesten Erfahrungen mit den kleinen Läden gemacht.Ich dachte ah schön eine Balzer Alegra Carp Rute.Normalerweise für 115,99 Euro.Da gabs die für umgerechnet ca 16 Euro.Die sah genauso aus wie das Orginal,hatte das Markenzeichen und lag auch gut in der Hand.Aber beim ersten Angeltrip in der Heimat:Knick!Die Spitze war abgebrochen.Und das nur beim Auswerfen mit einem Gewicht von 30 Gramm unter dem Maximalwurfgewicht!!!!Also meine Erfahrungen mit kleinen Läden sind nicht gut.Geh lieber zu den grossen Shops.
Viel Spaß bei der Reise.
Achja noch ein Tipp:

Verhandle!Die hauen dich beim ersten Preis übers Ohr.Wenn sie sagen:Nein wir sind schon unter dem Einkaufspreis,dann geh weg...sie werden dir hinterherrennen!Die sind ganz ausgefuchste Händler.Meine Schwester konnte mit Handeln an die 350 Euro sparen...und oft waren die Preise ja schon "unter dem Einkauspreis"...lass dich nicht verarschen!

Viel Spaß und Glück 
Matthes


----------



## chxxstxxxx (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Japan Angelläden?*

Kann ich mir gut vorstellen das in Japan Plagiate von Balzer Karpfenruten verschachtert werden.
Wovon zum Teufel redest Du eigentlich?


----------



## Kotzi (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Japan Angelläden?*

Ich habe zum Glück Leute da die sich auskenne, sprich da wohnen oder gewohnt haben.
Habe aber auch im anfangspost geschrieben das ich nicht mobil bin und wenn nur durch öffentliche verkehrsmittel. ich werde einen teufel tun mir mit 2 monaten fahrerfahrung ein auto zu mieten und mich da im linksverkehr zurechtzufinden^^.
Und Big Wels, verwechselst du vielleicht das Land?


----------



## depasch (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Japan Angelläden?*

Ganz ehrlich bevor ein Japaner dich dort verarscht, hackt er sich die hand ab....
aber eine sache stimmt schon Tokyo gehört zu den teuersten städten der Welt
d.h.
ne Cola 7 Euro, ein Mittag essen ab 40 Euro...
aber bei angelsachen, bin ich mir nicht sicher.

Von eienm Busport brauchst du ca 3 stunden bis Kashima, war auch nur mit Bus dort...


----------



## depasch (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Japan Angelläden?*

es gibt nur eine Sache in Tokyo die (mir) richtig unangenehm war, die unglaubliche verehrung für das deutsche Reich, in jedem Laden und auf jedem Markt wo du Dich als deutsch outest, wirst du Waren mit reichskriegssymbolen angeboten bekommen...


----------



## -Kevin- (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Japan Angelläden?*

mal ne dumme Frage, gibts in Japan irgend was besonderes?


----------



## chxxstxxxx (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Japan Angelläden?*

Ja. Rollen aus Japan.


----------



## BöhserZwerg (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Japan Angelläden?*



christian36 schrieb:


> Kann ich mir gut vorstellen das in Japan Plagiate von Balzer Karpfenruten verschachtert werden.
> Wovon zum Teufel redest Du eigentlich?


#

Ich spreche nur aus Erfahrung


----------



## BöhserZwerg (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Japan Angelläden?*



depasch schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich bevor ein Japaner dich dort verarscht, hackt er sich die hand ab....
> aber eine sache stimmt schon Tokyo gehört zu den teuersten städten der Welt
> d.h.
> ne Cola 7 Euro, ein Mittag essen ab 40 Euro...
> ...



HA..du hst ne Ahnung..du musst da verhandeln..die sind doch nicht blöd...


----------



## chxxstxxxx (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Japan Angelläden?*



BigWels schrieb:


> HA..du hst ne Ahnung..du musst da verhandeln..die sind doch nicht blöd...


Die sicher nicht. Allerdings habe ich in den Jahren in denen ich u. a. beruflich im Ausland unterwegs bin, Japaner als korrekte Geschäftsmänner schätzen gelernt. Dir hingegen spreche ich jegliche Erfahrung ab.


----------



## depasch (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Japan Angelläden?*

@bigwelz 
Dich müssen sie wirklich übel verarscht haben...
Meine erfahrungen vor Ort sind ganz andere... 
Aber das es in 22000 Km entfernung keine schlechte Menschen gibt will ich nicht beschwören.
Alle Japaner mit denen ich je zu tun hatte waren freundlich und ehrlich, egal wo ich in tokyo was gekauft habe, hatte immer ein gutes gefühl, auch noch zuhause, und verarscht bin ich nur ein einziges mal worden, von einem Cola Automat im Hotel, der Mitarbeiter im Hotel hat ´mir mein Geld umgehend ersetzt ohne den Automat zu öffnen und nachzuschauen!
gruß


----------



## bastok (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Japan Angelläden?*

Ich war gerade in Tokyo und habe es nur zu einem Laden geschafft. SANSUI. In Shinjuku den Südöstlichen Ausgang nehmen und die Meiji-dori auf der rechten Seite runterlaufen, so etwa 600 m. Wenn an einer der ersten Straßenecken ein "DocMartens"-Shop auftaucht, bist Du auf dem richtigen Weg. Das sind zwei Läden direkt hintereinander. Der erste hat eigentlich nur Barschtackle. Schweineteuer, wie ALLES in Japan. Aber man schon einiges abgreifen. Besonders Sachen, die man hier noch nie gesehen hat und so eigenvermarktetes Zeug. Gummiköder, Fransenjigs und Lucky Craft-Wobbler sind günstiger als hier. Desweiteren Haken etc. von Gamakatsu und anderen japanischen Herstellern. Ist sowieso alles "Made in China". Der zweite Laden ist unten für alles was mit Salzwasser zu tun hat. Da kann man schöne Riesenpopper günstig abschiessen, aber wer braucht die schon? Obere Etage ist Fliegenfischerabteilung. Die fetteste Auswahl ever!!! Aber für ne Rute musste schon so 400,-€ hinlegen. Und das ist dann das Sonderangebot!!  Du solltest genau wissen, was Du suchst! Sonst stehst Du da, wie im Plattenladen, wenn man plötzlich nicht mehr weiß, bei welchem Buchstaben man suchen wollte und was eigentlich...
Und viele Modelle tragen in J andere Namen. Also muss man auch noch wissen, wie das gesuchte Teil aussieht. Insgesamt halte ich es für Quatsch, in J etwas zu kaufen außer oben beschriebenem.
Nimm die Kohle lieber und suche Dir nen Guide. Gibt auch im Netz nach geduldigem Suchen diverse Angebote zu finden und viele internationale Angelforen, besonders Australische und Indonesische, die mit mehr Erfahrungen aufwarten, als Europäische. 
Und aufpassen: viele Angelläden in J verkaufen SecondHand! Vielleicht kam daher das Malheur mit der gebrochenen Rute weiter oben.
Ein anderer Laden ist ein Kellerladen in der Yasukuni-dori, südliche Straßenseite zwischen den Metrostationen Jimbocho und Ogawamachi. War ich leider nicht drin, weil ich von meiner Frau in die 1000 Snowboardshops gezerrt wurde, die in der Ecke dicht an dicht stehen.
Noch ein paar Tipps: Nimm Dir Ohrstöpsel mit. Tokyos Einkaufsviertel (gibt es eigentlich andere Viertel? Haha) blasen Dir die Trommelfelle raus mit ohrenbetäubenden Beschallungsanlagen auf der Straße vor jedem Zweiten Laden und Konzertlautstärke in eigentlich jedem.
In vielen Geschäften kann man nicht mit Kreditkarte zahlen! Immer cash dabeihaben!
Um 7 Uhr in Tsukiji aufschlagen und durchschlendern. ALLES was im Meer lebt wird da verkauft. Kamera nicht vergessen! Und nicht damit rechnen, dort satt zu werden oder vom megafrischen Sushi träumen. Die Restaurants sind zwei Meter breit und voll, mit extremer Wartezeit und "Regeln" zum schnellst möglichen Runterschlingen, damit der Platz wieder frei wird. 
Otoro- Tuna- Sushi essen! Und gebratenen Aal. Nördlich vom Markt hinterm Krankenhaus ist ein typisch japanisches "Nudelsuppe mit Tempura"- Restaurant. Da muss man sich am Eingang am Automaten einen Bon kaufen und beim Koch abgeben. Extrem nette Menschen, die uns da super geholfen haben. Und war lecker.
Kauf Dir ein JR-Ticket für die Zeit in Tokyo und benutze am meisten die Yamanote Line. Die vielen Tickets der verschiedenen Betreibergesellschaften machen Dich sonst arm.
Ich war noch auf der Boosoo- Halbinsel, die das andere Ende der Tokyo Bay darstellt. Super schöne Gegend, auf der anderen Seite dirkt die Pazifikküste. Geile Erfahrung, weil Tokyo sehr stressig ist. Allerdings hatte ich auch nur drei Tage in Tokyo. Du hast ja Zeit.
Mit Zügen kann man extrem gut Reisen. Aber bei "Express" und ähnlichem aufpassen: sind teilweise doppelt so teuer, aber nicht immer auch schneller als der "normale" Zug.
Viel Spaß!


----------



## Silver-SVR (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Japan Angelläden?*

@ bastok


#6#6#6#6 Super Bericht.


Gruß,

Silver


----------

